# simple way to apply cutting liqued



## ROB 123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was drilling quite a few hole's today in alloy and was brushing some paraffin on the alloy but it was making a mess then I had the idea of using a syringe so I got one I had for filling ink cartridges with a long blunt needle it was so easy to just add a drop now and then .
thought i would pass this on.

Rob.


----------



## B-RAD (Jul 20, 2012)

I do the same, it works very well for mini lathe/mill.


----------



## oldplaneman (Jul 20, 2012)

I use the 'Fastcap Glue-Bot'  to dispense cutting fluid. I got one from the woodworking store and it really is nice. With the bottle upright, I can sueeze the sides and meter either a stream or drips out. Another advantage is being able to open the top and dip an acid brush for brush application.


----------



## deverett (Jul 25, 2012)

Or you can use an empty hand pump bottle after the domestic authority has finished using it for house cleaning.  Some are spray only, others have the option of spray or jet.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Antman (Jul 25, 2012)

I use 2 buckets one suspended on a ceiling joist, the other under the drip tray.


----------



## modelman1838 (Jul 25, 2012)

These pump and spray containers that you buy containing weedkiller are ideal for this purpose, hold up to 5 litres single shot or spray.

Hugh


----------



## velocette (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Rob 
yet another twist on applying cutting fluid to the job in hand.

This is  the setup I use it consists of a pump oil can, preferably a short dumpy one with a broad base.

Remove the spout and insert a "Pipe Cleaner" and snip off the end leaving 5 mm sticking out to act as a small brush. 

See my not very good sketch.

Eric 

View attachment Oiler.pdf


----------

